# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Nikolaj Hviid

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of Bragi LLC.

facebook.com/nikolaj.hviid.39

linkedin.com/in/nikolaj-hviid-046227

----------


## Airicist

Nikolaj Hviid, BRAGI, auf dem Medieninnovationstag 2014 

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ThingsCon 2014: Nikolaj Hviid 

Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Nikolaj Hviid (Bragi) at ThingsCon 2014 | May 2014, Berlin

----------


## Airicist

Disappearable Computing and what it means to us | Nikolaj Hviid | TEDxTUMSalon

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Interaction with computers evolved drastically over the last three decades - we went from punchcards to terminal to graphical interfaces and smartphones. As we start wearing increasingly tiny computers very close to our body on a day-to-day basis, Nikolaj Hviid projects this trend into the future. What if computers disappear completely to become part of our body? This contextual, disappearable computing will change the way we communicate, work and get medical treatment. With information as the new currency, our lives as we know it will be turned upside down.
> 
> The Danish entrepreneur Nikolaj Hviid is the CEO and founder of Bragi GmbH, a company that initiated the most successful crowdfunding campaign in Europe with BRAGI - The Dash. He founded Bragi in 2012 to create a unique user experience through wearable computing. 
> 
> Nikolaj’s vision is to create discrete computers that entertain and take care of you, helping you to understand your body and to get better at what you do. His goal is to enable people to do things they couldn’t before. The Dash was successfully launched as the world’s very first completely wireless smart headphone offering freedom of movement, maximum comfort and amazing sound – all while audibly coaching, tracking movement and capturing key biometric data. The Dash is the world’s first audible contextual computer and a new computing platform.

----------

